# thought id put this up....



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

today just to let you see where im at!!!!

started my diet yesterday for about 8 weeks

eaten very clean for about 2 weeks now!

so what do you think?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I think with a TV that big it should have porn or Football on it not Fookin Big Brother!!!!!

Looking good fella defo look better and leaner than your avatar, can see you lats and quads are looking sharpe.

Keep it up fella!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You've got a really good frame there mate.

Big delts. tight waist and some good shape and size on the legs.

Need to see your back as well mate. Do a few photos in the mandatories.

Areas for work from those photos are:

Chest - you need more outer development, I am guessing you do a lot of barbell bench pressing which has thickened up your middle chest but a lack of range of motion has meant that your outer chest/delt tie ins has lagged a bit. I would suggest incorporating a lot of dumbell exercises for chest.

That's all I can see from your current photos, do some more and I'll critique those if you want.

I'mm impressed with your waist in those photos, very tight.


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

looking well unc .what you weighin at looking real thick and big m8.niceone :lift: keep it going unc.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

heres some tom

not a poser as you can see mate lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Actually a very good shape there mate. The chest thing is more evident in the Front DB pose so make that a priority.

You can lose a stone off that very easy, but your back looks like it will come out nicely when you drop the weight.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers chump im just on 17 stone mate

wanna get to about 16 in about 8 week



chump1976 said:


> looking well unc .what you weighin at looking real thick and big m8.niceone :lift: keep it going unc.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

gotcha

cheers tom i appreciate that

post some more pics in eight weeks from now


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Tinytom said:


> You've got a really good frame there mate.
> 
> Big delts. tight waist and some good shape and size on the legs.
> 
> ...


Good build mate, maybe do some exercises to bring out the inner part of the thigh but good build aye!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

ur a big guy uncy! lookin thick too and u got legs on ya! 

Im sure when you finish cycling and ur diet u will look HUGE! keep it up!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

what do the inner thigh the best cap?

but i know what your saying thanks mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> what do the inner thigh the best cap?
> 
> but i know what your saying thanks mate


I do frog squats mate, I think also that using a wide stance squat will hit them more -

*Wide Stance Barbell Squat*

*Exercise Data*

*M*ain Muscle Worked: Quadriceps

*O*ther Muscles Worked: Hamstrings, Calves

*E*quipment: Barbell

*M*echanics Type: Compound

*Tips:* Works more of the inner thighs. Place a barbell on your upper back. Use a comfortable hand grip. Keep your head up and your back straight with your feet about 30 inches apart. Point your toes and knees a little outwards. Squat until your upper thighs are parallel to the floor. Slowly return to the starting position.

Check this link if you want to see pics and a vid on how its performed

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?Real_New=%3C%3D+7&start=30&Name=&MainMuscle=Quadriceps&Equip=&Isolation=&order=Name


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks cap


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

good back and legs are comin on aswell mate, well done.

what size waist are you?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

U look like a fukin beast dude - very good shape and size - nice one. Not that good a critiquing - So just do what TTom says - the man know his business.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

lee

cheers mate 36-38 dont really wanna measure tbh lol

ironman

cheers bud i will


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

its donkeykong!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

donkey kong? wtf lol


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey megatron just told my wife what you said and she's p!ssing herself laughing lol nice one


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi buddy looks like things are coming on well , as tom said work a little on the outer chest and you will see a big difference nice work mate keep me posted cheers


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

overall i think you are definatly getting there and you are rite about a stone off you and you will look even better well done sausage p. s where are your rear delts lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

nice one "Big" unc! 

keep up the good work, and good luck 

Ben


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

A good solid foundation to work from. My priority would be quads, hams, calves and chest (esp upper and outer)

A stone off and you will look a lot tighter, 2 stone and you would be in condition ready to rumble.

You have a fairly long torso so your legs look smaller than they are but with hard work they look like they would respond well.

Best of luck with the diet and keep us all posted.

James


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

thanks alot fellas means alot to be told good things

know what you mean about legs james (cheers) and chest

thanks again lads wiil post some more in 8 weeks time


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

Lookin good Unc !

Miles better than your previous picture. Well done mate.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

huge wide shoulders, youve got a massive frame to carry!

IMO your upper half is more advanced to your lower half, gaining some quad size will balance your physique nicely.

apart from that, just the chest as toms pointed out. DB work, concentrating on incline work and front pressing to hammer delts.

nice big thick back too!!

nice one unc, would be great to see whats underneath in 8 weeks!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking really good Unc... I wouldnt want to bump into you in a dark ally 

Real progress being made so keep up the good work. Trim the bodyfat a little and you'll be laughing.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

quick question fella's

what is the best degree for incline? 30? 45?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BIG-UNC said:


> quick question fella's
> 
> what is the best degree for incline? 30? 45?


I like 30 degree as it hits my chest better. 45 and I find too much shoulder involvment. Try and see where you feel it more.....


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

meat head!looking well mate keep it up.nice small waist.nice1.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Lee,

Good pics. I agree with a few of the lads, I would like to see your legs be a bit bigger.

Otherwise you have a great shape and it is all down to the diet.

I didn't notice the chest thing, but then again, different for the ladies!

I do think diet is responsible for 80% of how you look, most can train hard, it is the diet.

x

x

x

T


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah me too jamie mate

might keep it at this but just with dbells dont use these really but will from now on

thanks everyone for your input! 



jamiedsmith1981 said:


> I like 30 degree as it hits my chest better. 45 and I find too much shoulder involvment. Try and see where you feel it more.....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i try alot with y legs tat but with me training on my own its hard to push myself and i cant do any forced reps with not having a training partner! the gym i use is sh1te !!!!

gonna have a look about today me thinks

thanks x



Tatyana said:


> Hey Lee,
> 
> Good pics. I agree with a few of the lads, I would like to see your legs be a bit bigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

had a really good look at myself in a full length mirror last night

i too think my chest is really lacking so this is a priority from now

aswell as my legs n calfs

james was right i do have a long torso and it makes my legs look smaller than they are

try my hardest to build some more size on them but i also think loosing some size from around my waist will help this will my legs look bigger too

work more on my outer sweep too with some lunges ( i like these) and also my inner thighs, are them machines the lasses use any good for this were they push their legs together?

anyway like i said ill post some more pics in 8 weeks

cheers for the help!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BIG-UNC said:


> had a really good look at myself in a full length mirror last night
> 
> i too think my chest is really lacking so this is a priority from now
> 
> ...


Do frog squats mate they will really bring out the inner part of the thigh and dont worry bro youll get there!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

frog squats?

chssra cap!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

quick update from last week!!

any change?

i think so!!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

another one!

front delts top of chest and outer chest!??


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

what bf?

i recon 12% - 14%

TT ?, PScarb ?, Raikey ?, Homer ?, james ?, Mr Booth ? and evryone else think?

cheers peeps!!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

I know very little as of yet but i know when i think a body looks good and yours does good size and such a tight waist very impressive mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Unc try a pose that isnt a most musclular mate like a front lat spread or front double bicep, How many weeks has it been since you posted the pics too? About 4-5? I think you have made some changes yeah but would need similar shots for comparison dude


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

gonna post a few pics tonight gents so looking forward to your thoughts again!!

i think im a little better around the chest leg area but we'll see what you all say

cheers!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Big unc,definately living up to your name.Keep up the diet and I hope you achieve your aims.Your back is real thick. Next phase abs.


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

BIG UNC, Real gd size m8,massive back,thats going to look awsome by the end of the diet. Very impressive waiste to shoulder difference.

Post them pic's up so can see a gd comparision,front db bi's maybe.


----------

